# Pourquoi l'article StopCovid est-il réservé aux abonné·e·s iGen ?! :(



## Macinlove (3 Juin 2020)

L'article déconseillant d'installer l'appli Stopcovid est dispo uniquement pour les membres du Club IGen.








						Pourquoi nous vous déconseillons d’installer StopCovid
					

Le traçage des contacts avec une application ? « Ce n’est pas dans la culture française » assurait Christophe Castaner le 26 mars. Le ministre de l’Intérieur ignorait-il que deux jours plus tôt, le Conseil scientifique Covid-19 se donnait une nouvelle mission, l’étude d’une stratégie numérique...




					www.igen.fr
				




Donc réservés à des fanas qui peuvent payer un abonnement mensuel plus cher que celui d'un journal de référence comme Le Monde et sa rédaction de plusieurs dizaines/centaines de collaborateurs.

On voit donc que MacG fait oeuvre de santé publique... réservée à une petite minorité de lecteurs... Bravo ! 
Vous avez raison; seule l'élite à le droit d'être informée et de survivre ! Si si ! 

On peut essayer de comprendre vos impératifs de survie économique... mais beaucoup moins votre politique tarifaire délirante.
Bon je vous laisse, avant je vous lisait tous les jours... Maintenant c'est une fois toute les deux semaines et dès que je vois un article Club IGen, j'arrête là ma lecture...


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juin 2020)

Macinlove a dit:


> L'article déconseillant d'installer l'appli Stopcovid est dispo uniquement pour les membres du Club IGen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tu as partout sur le net des contenus payants. 
Et de nombreux sites (d'infos ou autres) te laissent lire le début d'un article en réservant le reste, payant, à des abonnés. 

Je suis ici depuis 15 ans et je n'ai jamais lu iGen, qui jusqu'ici ne m'a jamais intéressé. J'ai jeté un coup d'œil deux ou trois fois, mais je ne suis pas allé plus loin. 

Tu fais ce que tu veux, mais rien ne t'empêche de te contenter des contenus gratuits de MacG (Actus et forums, en gros), et de compléter tes sources d'informations autrement. 
Moteurs de recherche, puis sites d'infos payants ou gratuits, sans parler des chaînes d'infos en continu, sans parler de la radio et surtout de la presse sur support papier, qui n'a pas la réactivité de l'lnfo en direct mais qui te permet de trouver des articles de fond pour des prix raisonnables. D'autant plus si tu choisis d'acheter certains titres à l'occasion et pas forcément régulièrement. 

Bref, iGen, ce n'est une obligation pour personne. 

Enfin, ci-dessus, je te dis en gros comment je m'y prends pour m'informer (dans tous les domaines) et discuter de différentes choses (pas uniquement l'informatique, loin de là). 

Ok, les contenus payants ont gagné du terrain depuis 20 ans, mais le net offre encore pas mal de contenus gratuits. 


Quant à Stop Covid, le projet est imparfait et polémique depuis le début. 
D'autant que cette application n'est efficace que si beaucoup de gens l'utilisent. 
Enfin, elle arrive non pas après la bataille, ce serait exagéré, mais tout de même bien tard. 
Enfin, sauf erreur de ma part, sur iPhone, la veille désactive le Bluetooth, ce qui n'est en principe pas le cas sur un téléphone sous Android. 


Bref, c'est à toi de voir... 
Personnellement, je suis pour l'instant sous Android, et je vais réfléchir encore un peu avant de prendre une une décision. 
Mais la prochaine fois que je sortirai, ma décision sera prise. 


Bonne réflexion.


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2020)

Macinlove a dit:


> L'article déconseillant d'installer l'appli Stopcovid est dispo uniquement pour les membres du Club IGen.


/me n'a toujours pas réclamé son adhésion au Club iGen !


Cela dit, ça n'a rien à voir avec le sujet du Coronavirus de la terrasse de le bar macgé…

*On déménage au plus près des intéressés !*


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juin 2020)

Macinlove a dit:


> Donc réservés à des fanas qui peuvent payer un abonnement mensuel plus cher que celui d'un journal de référence comme Le Monde et sa rédaction de plusieurs dizaines/centaines de collaborateurs.



L'ImMonde est encore trop cher pour ce que c'est. Et puis on dit "collabos" pas collaborateurs.



Macinlove a dit:


> On peut essayer de comprendre vos impératifs de survie économique... mais beaucoup moins votre politique tarifaire délirante.
> Bon je vous laisse, avant je vous lisait tous les jours... Maintenant c'est une fois toute les deux semaines et dès que je vois un article Club IGen, j'arrête là ma lecture...



Là, t'exprimes surtout ta frustration.

Sois zen. Le contenu est payant ? Tu ne veux pas payer ? Tu t'en passes. Avec sérénité. Ne tombe pas dans les pièges de la société de consommation.

Tu cherches quoi ? L'information sur l'application ? Elle est partout accessible sur internet. Elle te permettra de te faire ta propre idée sur la chose – moi c'est non, sans avoir lu l'article.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Cela dit, ça n'a rien à voir avec le sujet du Coronavirus de la terrasse de le bar macgé…
> 
> *On déménage au plus près des intéressés !*



Était-il bien nécessaire d'utiliser cet @#%prie d'écriture "inclusive".


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Était-il bien nécessaire d'utiliser cet @#%prie d'écriture "inclusive".


Qu'est-ce que j'ai encore fais de mal ?!


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que j'ai encore fais de mal ?!



Cette pseudo-grammaire m'horripile.

Des gens qui confondent le sexe et le genre grammatical, il leur manque des cases.


----------



## baron (3 Juin 2020)

C'est « […] de la terrasse de le bar macgé » qui te heurte ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cette pseudo-grammaire m'horripile.


C'est une graphie qui va à l'économie de signes ! On pourrait même dire que c'est le complot des avares sous couvert de fidèle représentation des genres. 

Ainsi, voyant comment l'auteur du message déplacé était à cheval sur les dépenses, je me suis laissé prendre au jeu de l'écriture inclusive.


----------



## ze_random_bass (3 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,

@Macinlove : ce n’est pas de la pingrerie mais du marketing. MacG n’est ni le premier, ni le dernier a proposé certains contenus payants et d’alerter sur les avantages de ce type de contenu (Mediapart ne fonctionne que comme ça par exemple). Cela permet d’être moins dépendant de la pub, des liens d’affiliations et autres revenus plus _aléatoires_.
Bref, comme je suis un gogo, je suis toujours tenté par ce genre de démarche et de manière plus générale je suis plutôt en phase de réflexion pour adhérer parce que j’apprécie la qualité de leur travail.

a+


----------



## Anthony (3 Juin 2020)

Faute de véritable question, je ferme.


----------

